# Ayuda con parlantes posiblemente saturados...



## davidvo1501 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bueno, es mi primer tema, no voy a hablar mucho solo lo preciso para ver si me pueden ayudar...

Soy de Peru, y aca el tema eso de audio y parlantes no es muy comercial, al menos en la ciudad donde vivo, es por eso que a veces uno tiene que ingeniarselas para conseguir a precios bajos los componentes que necesitan...

El punto es que acabo de terminar un amplificador, este amplificador lo probé usando unos parlantes de 6 pulgadas cada uno marca Sanyo de los años 1970 y suena espectacular, entonces, con el proyecto ya terminado, decidi probarlos con mi nueva adquisición, unos parlantes triaxiales marca AKITA de 6 pulgadas también cada uno (son dos), le quite a los parlantes las bocinas de tweeter y super tweeter, dejando solo el medio (osea el grande) quedando como coaxiales.

Ya listos para probarlos, pongo la cancion Where is the Love de los BEP, aprovechando que tiene muchos bajos para probar el elongamiento del diafragma de los parlantes, y fui subiendo poco a poco el volumen (Repito, con los parlantes Sanyo sonó rebien) poco a poco y en determinado punto me di cuenta que los parlantes empezaban a emitir un ruido molestoso sin tener aun mucho volumen, es como si algo raspara adentro el sonido y provocara crujidos, lo primero que pensé fue que al moverse el diafragma, este rasparía con el polvo que había caído en el eje debido al uso, ya que son de carro y no tienen la típica cúpula que lo protege ya que en vez de eso iban los tweeters.

Los saque de vuelta y les di un poco de polvo a presión y entonces quedo liso de vuelta, creí que ya se había solucionado y PUM¡¡ otra vez lo mismo, entonces pensé que el problema seria serio, la bobina...Tal vez debido al intenso volumen que manejaban esta se quemo, se descentro, o tal vez necesita una limpieza desde dentro, y es por eso que recurrí aquí, para que me ayuden.

Lo que quiero saber es que si uno mismo puede cambiar la bobina, y si es así, como haría para hacerlo, los parlantes tienen una potencia máxima de 400 watts y una potencia nominal (RMS) de 80 watts cada uno, son unos midranges marca AKITA.

Desde ya les doy muchas gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2011)

Mira por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparacion-bocinas-altavoces-parlantes-14186/


----------



## davidvo1501 (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira por aquí:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparacion-bocinas-altavoces-parlantes-14186/



Fue por ese tema que decidi registrarme, hay muchas soluciones pero quiero que me digan cual es el posible problema para ver que hago...


----------

